# LDAP-Datenbank kann nicht hinzugefügt werden



## evoleena (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier einen OpenSuse 11 in Virtual Box aufgesetzt.
Leider kommt beim Anlegen der Datenbank für den LDAP Server die Meldung das die neue Datenbank nicht hinzugefügt werden kann.

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen woran das liegt?

Gruß
Evo


----------



## Enumerator (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe zwar noch kein SuSe in meinen Maschinen gehabt, aber hast du den LDAP-client auch eingerichtet? (Dein Post ist sowieso ziemlich mager an Informationen... ;-)) Wie dem auch sei, wirf mal einen Blick hierauf (D-Sarge, aber die Config ist zo ziemlich das gleiche...): http://moduli.net/sysadmin/sarge-ldap-auth-howto.html#2

Greetz
Enum


----------



## evoleena (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja was soll ich denn noch schreiben.
Und mit deinem Client ich will das ja nicht als Client laufen lassen sondern als Server also muss ich den Server für Ldap einrichten. und das geht ja nicht weil er die Datenbank nicht hinzufügt. und ich hab das schonmal gemacht aber nicht bis zum schluss und da haben wir auch nur im yast zu beginn den ldap server angelegt
aber diesmal hab ich halt schwierigkeiten und in den skripten wollte ich das mal nicht ändern, sondern direkt über Yast.

Und ich wollte nur wissen ob das Problem schonmal jemand hatte, und was er gemacht hat.
Kann ja auch sein das ich noch irgendein Paket installieren muss.

Gruß
Evo


----------

